# Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt



## hechtangler2911 (13. August 2009)

Kennt einer von euch die Stren Super Braid,für mich die zurzeit beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt.
Hat einer von euch mit dieser Schnur schon Erfahrung gemacht?
Ich finde in Sachen Abriebsfestigkeit gibts nichts besseres,allerdings finde ich den Preis doch recht heftig,die 270 Meter Spule für 59,90€,oder hat jemand eine günstige Adresse,aber in Deutschland?





Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bonifaz (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

@ aixellent

Ich komme mit meiner Baitcaster nicht so zurecht. Es ist die silvermax (abu garcia). Liegt es daran, daß sie zu billig ist ?? jedenfalls muß man höllisch aufpassen daß man keine Perücke bekommt. die magnetbremse scheint nicht richtig zu funktionieren. beim Angeln im Boot ist sie völlig unbrauchbar, da so ein bißchen schräg über die schulter geworfen - geht der wurf fast immer in die hose... Brauchbar ist sie einigermaßen von land und dropshot, sind alle baitcaster so schlecht ??

Ich hab die Power Pro dort drauf gehabt, die ist ganz gut. Mit der fireline bin ich unzfrieden.


----------



## xxxtside (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

naja stroft gtp kann der stren sicherlich das wasser reichen!!

habe bisher fireline, spiderwire und tuffline xp auf meinen rollen - die tuffline ist mit abstand die beste, fireline hat kaum knotenfestigkeit, färbt schnell aus und abriebsfest ist diese auch nicht,  die spider is minimal besser....

aber 60euro für 270m wäre mir persönlich doch bissl fett, gibt doch sicherlich kleinere füllmengen(z.bsp. 150m) so das man mit füllschnur arbeiten kann....


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

eastside,
hallo,habe auch die von dir genannte schnüre schon gefischt,aber in sachen abriebsfestigkeit,ist die stren ganz weit vorne,da macht ihr keiner was vor,wir haben auch tests durch geführt,wo sich fast alle anderen schnüre verabschiedeten,hatte die stren noch nicht mal einen sichtbaren schaden,also für mich die absolute nummer eins,wenn da nur nicht der hohe preis wäre,der stört doch schon ganz erheblich,aber es zahlt sich aus.

sascha


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Ich habe die 14er Stren mal gefischt, bin dann aber wieder abgekommen davon.
13,2  Kilo Tragkraft bedeutet zum einen einen realen Durchmesser von ca. 0,23 - 0,24. 

Zum anderen ging schon beim aufspulen sehr viel Farbe ab. Ich hatte - bis ich die 270m auf der Rolle hatte - ca. 3 knapp erbsengroße Knubbel Farbe am Finger (Schnur zum straffen durch Finger laufen lassen). 

Was aber stimmt ist die gute Abriebfestigkeit, da kommt sie auch mit der sonst von mir gerne benutzen Quattron PT Braid mit, als einzige andere Schnur.

Auch was Knotenfestigkeit angeht, ist die Stren absolut in Ordnung.  Für mich als sparsamen Schwaben ist da aber der Preis ein klares Gegenargument, für das gebotene ist sie mir persönlich dann zu teuer (was nicht bedeutet, dass die Schnur schlecht wäre!!).


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Ich habe mit der Schnur nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht!

Allerdings würde ich sie wegen dem Preis auch eher in Amerika kaufen, ich habe für 300 Yards ~30$ gezahlt... Ist heute über ebay ja echt kein Problem mehr da zu bestellen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> allerdings finde ich den Preis doch recht heftig,die 270 Meter Spule für 59,90€,oder hat jemand eine günstige Adresse,aber in Deutschland?




Keine Schnur der Welt rechtfertigt einen solchen Preis. 
Da hilft nur eines: Konsequentes Nichtkaufen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Keine Schnur der Welt rechtfertigt einen solchen Preis.



Das würde ich nicht sagen, wenn einem das Produkt so viel wert ist? #c

Aber wie schon gesagt kann man die Schnur für die Hälfte dieses Preises bekommen, wenn man natürlich mehr zahlen möchte ist das ja auch jedem Freigestellt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht sagen, wenn einem das Produkt so viel wert ist? #c




Die subjektive Wertigkeit kann man sich aber auch wunderbar einbilden, deswegen ja auch "subjektiv".


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Was kostet die Welt? Ich habe aufgehört beim Angeln immer auf den Preis zu achten. Sicher, wenn man das gleiche Produkt irgendwo wesentlich günstiger bekommen kann (z.B durch Import) nutze ich das auch aus. Aber i.d.R bekommt man leider für mehr Geld auch einfach mehr Qualität.
Eine für mich hochwertige Geflechtschnur kann ich schon beurteilen, denke ich. Auch ohne Einbildung. Die nächste wird auch daher die GTP. Auf das "Ritsche-Ratsche" PP-Zeug hab ich keinen Bock, auch wenn die sicher absolut tauglich ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Was kostet die Welt? Ich habe aufgehört beim Angeln auf den immer auf den Preis zu achten. Sicher, wenn man das gleiche Produkt irgendwo wesentlich günstiger bekommen kann (z.B durch Import) nutze ich das auch aus. Aber i.d.R bekommt man leider für mehr Geld auch einfach mehr Qualität.
> Eine für mich hochwertige Geflechtschnur kann ich schon beurteilen, denke ich. Auch ohne Einbildung. *Die nächste wird auch daher die GTP.* Auf das "Ritsche-Ratsche" PP-Zeug hab ich keinen Bock, auch wenn die sicher absolut tauglich ist.



Ich hab die 4kg Stroft bei einem Kumpel kurz gefischt. Zwischen der 4 kg Stroft und der 10 lb Power Pro liegen Welten. Die Stroft ist wesentlich dünner und runder. Echt ne geile Schnur. Die Stren kenne ich nicht.

Für die Statio würde ich mir auch die Stroft besorgen, auf der Baitcaster wäre sie mir zu dünn - siehe die Post von Aix bezüglich des Einschneiden.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Habe gerade gesehen,der http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ hat sie für 29€ die 270m spule,da habe ich mir sofort 2 spulen 0,16mm bestellt,zwar nur in gelb,grün wäre mir lieber,aber bei dem preis,da musste ich zuschlagen.

aber schaut euch doch mal bitte diese preisvorstellung von diesem anbieter an,der hat den knall doch nicht gehört. http://www.angelsport-zimmermann.co...ren-super-braid-012mm-270m-lovis-green-p-6852

und das für die 270m spule,einfach nur lachhaft,ob der schon mal ein e verkauft hat,ich glaube ja nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Egal was die Hersteller draufschreiben, es gibt einfach Parameter, an denen keiner vorbeikommt.

Eine 20er hat max. ca. 10 Kilo lineare Tragkraft, eine 25er um die 16 - 17...

Steht was anderes drauf, "lügt" der Hersteller nicht zwangsweise, sondern benutzt eben "nicht optimierte Meßmethoden"..

Kann man davon halten was man will...

Geht man also vonm dieser sinnfreien Dicke/Tragkraftdiskussion weg, bleiben als Parameter für eine geflochtene noch der Abriebaspekt übrig.

Auch dafür gibts keine festgelegten Meßmethoden, daher kann man sich auch da nur auf die Aussagen der Leute verlassen, welche eine bestimmte Schnur fischen.

Und da gehts dann schon wieder los:
Keiner kann die Anforderungen da letztlich vergleichen...

Was dem einen abriebfest genug ist, ist eben dem anderen nicht mal ansatzweise genug...

Dazu kommt dann noch ein gewissews "Markenbewusstsein" vieler Käufer (ist ja nicht nur beim Angeln so), schon werden "Schnurlegenden" geboren......

Es gibt sicherlich viele multifile Schnüre in unterschiedlichsten Qualitäten und Preisklassen, die alle letztlich auch für bestimmte Methoden ihren Zweck erfüllen..

Ob also - wie der TE fragt, eine Schnur letztlich ihr Geld wert ist, lässt sich leider auf Grund der Herstellerangaben, die eher auf Marketing denn auf Physik beruhen (Ausnahme Quattron PT Braid, Stroft (da kein Durchmesser angegeben, diverse USA - Schnüre (auch ohne Durchmesserangabe)) kann und muss jeder individuell für sich selber festlegen...


----------



## cHHristian (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Kennt einer von euch die Stren Super Braid,für mich die zurzeit beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt.
> Hat einer von euch mit dieser Schnur schon Erfahrung gemacht?
> Ich finde in Sachen Abriebsfestigkeit gibts nichts besseres,allerdings finde ich den Preis doch recht heftig,die 270 Meter Spule für 59,90€,oder hat jemand eine günstige Adresse,aber in Deutschland?
> 
> ...




du kennst die schnur doch anscheinend und hast sie, wozu brauchst dann erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht man also vonm dieser sinnfreien Dicke/Tragkraftdiskussion weg, bleiben als Parameter für eine geflochtene noch der Abriebaspekt übrig.



Für mich sind Rundheit, Geschmeidigkeit und Geräuschentwicklung auch wichtige Aspekte. Manche legen auch noch wert auf Farbstabilität.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

ganz einfach,weil mich interessiert,ob andere genau so denken wie ich,dafür ist ein forum da,stimmts,lach.
musst dich ja nicht beteiligen,wenns dich nicht interessiert,aber anscheinend tuts das doch,lach.
gruß sascha


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



hechtangler2911 schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen,der http://www.bode-angelgeraete.de/ hat sie für 29€ die 270m spule,da habe ich mir sofort 2 spulen 0,16mm bestellt,zwar nur in gelb,grün wäre mir lieber,aber bei dem preis,da musste ich zuschlagen.



Ist Dir die nicht zu stark?

Die Schnur scheint auszulaufen, es gab ja zuletzt parallel die Stren Sonic Braid, jetzt ist die SuperBraid bei den Amerikanern schon aus den Shops raus.

Ich hatte 10lbs, die war mir zum Hechtangeln grade recht, weiss aber nicht welcher deutschen Kennzeichnung das entspricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

@ wicked: 
Sag ich doch, ds sind die individuellen Aspekte für verschiedene Methoden.

Bei ner Norwegenmulti sicherlich weniger wichtig als bei einer Baitcaster.....

Zudem:
Eine besonders eng und rund geflochtene Schnur hat zwangsweise Defizite bei der Knotenfestigkeit. Dynema ist sehr knickempfindlich, eng (rund) geflochten bedeutet also mehr "Knicke pro Zentimeter" was sich bei Knoten dann potenziert..

Da muss man sich halt entscheiden was man eher braucht.

Da Dynema nicht gefärbt werden kann, ist Farbstabilität immer ein Thema. Da die Farbe nur eine Beschichtung ist, gbt es eben auch keine dauerhafte "Farbechtheit" - auch hier gibt es verschiedene Verfahren m,it ihren jeweiligen Vor- und Nachteilen, welche dann jeder für sich und seine Methode vergleichen und aussuchen muss...


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

ne stefan,die nehme ich zum schleppen,habe sogar schon die 0,25mm zum schleppen benutzt,allerdings für meine großen planer boards,gerade richtig,aber fahre jetzt im september wieder nach schweden,und da muss ich dann schon so auf 10-20 meter tiefe,da ist die 0,16mm genau richtig,schleppe damit schon ein paar ordentliche brocken,ein bisschen reserve ist da schon angebracht,da hat sich die 0,15mm power pro das letzte jahr doch schon das ein oder andere mal verabschiedet,das war nicht so gut.


----------



## hechtangler2911 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

thomas,da hast du recht,die gelbe verliert  doch leider sehr schnell die farbe,das tut die grüne aber nicht so,konnte noch keinen farbverlust feststellen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem:
> Eine besonders eng und rund geflochtene Schnur hat zwangsweise Defizite bei der Knotenfestigkeit. Dynema ist sehr knickempfindlich, eng (rund) geflochten bedeutet also mehr "Knicke pro Zentimeter" was sich bei Knoten dann potenziert...


Wofür gibt's NoKnots?! :q /Spaß

Nein, du hast vollkommen recht:



> Sag ich doch, ds sind die individuellen Aspekte für verschiedene Methoden.


Gute und schlechte Schnüre gibt's eigentl. nur auf den Einsatzzweck bezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



> Gute und schlechte Schnüre gibt's eigentl. nur auf den Einsatzzweck bezogen.


So isses - was mich bei geflochtenen aber immer ärgert sind die Hersteller/Händler mit ihren "marketingoptimierten" Aufdrucken....

Deswegen lobe ich immer die "ehrlichsten" wie Quattron und Stroft etc.....

Ansonsten gibts für wirklich fast jeden Zweck und Geldbeutel eine (mehr oder weniger ) taugliche geflochtene....


----------



## kohlie0611 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich das ganze so gestalten

1. Platz=GTP-weil : wirklich rund geflocheten/sehr glatte, weiche Oberfläche(kreischt nicht in den Ringen, wirft sich 1a)/nimmt minnimal Wasser an bzw auf, gibt es in Grau und somit keine bunten Finger mehr/super abriebfest, rauht nicht im geringsten auf(bildet keinen Pelz)/Durchmesserverhältnis zu Realtragkraft sehr,sehr gut....
Nachteil-sauteuer
2.Platz=Stren-weil : Durchmesser zuTragkraftverhältnis besser als bei allen andern(bis auf die GTP)/bekommt auch keinen Pelz/gute Abriebfestigkeit/ist schön rund/nimmt nicht viel Wasser auf
Nachteil-macht zum Beispiel bei großen Spinnern ein wenig "Musik" in den Ringen,verliert ein bisschen Farbe im laufe der Zeit und ist auch steifer als die GTP,billig isse auch nicht grad
3.Platz = Power Pro-weil : ist die mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältniss,ist in allen anderen Punkten den Beiden obrigen ein wenig unterlegen was die positieven Argumente betrifft mit denen die GTP und die Superbraid punkten.
Wohlgemerkt sind alles 3 exelente Schnüre, Müll kauft man in allen 3 Fällen mit Sicherheit nicht!!
Aber wer sagt, das Geld zweitrangig ist, der sollte sich mal die GTP gönnen!!Manch einer fischt ja auch ziemlich teure Rollen und Ruten, warum an der Schnur sparen?Ich kauf mir ja auch keinen Porsche und schraub dann Stahlfelgen und Billigreifen drann,oder?:q:q


----------



## Hechtchris (23. August 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Gute und schlechte Schnüre gibt's eigentl. nur auf den Einsatzzweck bezogen.




Stimmt schon, die Fireline taugt ganz gut als Wäscheleine oder zum Unterfüttern :q


----------



## melmat01 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Hallo ich habe mir vor  2 Tagen die Abu Garcia Revo STX LH zu gelegt und natürlich getestet. Bin voll begeistert man kann damit auch Gummis werfen so um die 10 Gramm die Rolle ist ein Traum. Habe sie mit 0,008 Powerline bespult ist für mich die beste Schnur auf dem Markt. Die Schnur gibt es bei Gigafisch 150m 17 Euro


----------



## Martin001 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



> 1. Platz=GTP-weil : wirklich rund geflocheten/sehr glatte, weiche Oberfläche(kreischt nicht in den Ringen, wirft sich 1a)/nimmt minnimal Wasser an bzw auf, gibt es in Grau und somit keine bunten Finger mehr/super abriebfest, rauht nicht im geringsten auf(bildet keinen Pelz)/Durchmesserverhältnis zu Realtragkraft sehr,sehr gut....
> Nachteil-sauteuer
> 2.Platz=Stren-weil : Durchmesser zuTragkraftverhältnis besser als bei allen andern(bis auf die GTP)/bekommt auch keinen Pelz/gute Abriebfestigkeit/ist schön rund/nimmt nicht viel Wasser auf
> Nachteil-macht zum Beispiel bei großen Spinnern ein wenig "Musik" in den Ringen,verliert ein bisschen Farbe im laufe der Zeit und ist auch steifer als die GTP,billig isse auch nicht grad
> ...


Diesem Posting schließe ich mich voll und ganz an!#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Ja, das Posting passt!

Die PowerPro werde ich weiter empfehlen, weil sie für den Preis absolut Top ist, aber die GTP ist noch mal besser, kostet aber eben auch deutlich mehr. Wie schon angemerkt sollte das bei den hochpreisigen Rollen aber auch kein Gegenargument mehr sein...


----------



## Tanckom (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

ich angele Mittlerweile nur noch mit dieser Schnur, in Frankreich bei Metz nekommt man die für 40-50 Euro, rate dir aber von ebay ab, denn wenn die Schon benutz wurde, ist das nicht gerade gut.

Gruss
Lars


----------



## perikles (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

servus,
ich hab ne power pro 10lb und zum schleppen firelinecrystal, das reicht vollkommen zum werfen, schleppen,  und vertikal fischen aus, zum dropshooten nehme ich eine sehr gute monofile, spiderwire xxx mono, mit diesen "billig" schnüren  fange ich trotzdem ausreichend,
ich finde dieses luxus angeln mit schnüren, rollen und ruten  ein bisserl komisch, ich wüsste gerne wie des die fische sehen, ob die sich wohl unterhalten, und eher bei einer fireblood mit einer stella bespult mit einer GTP / stren lieber beissen? wichtig sind für mich mein gespür am wasser und der instinkt wann und wo, was geht, sowas kann selbst das beste tackle nicht ersetzen, 
aber, ein ganz grosses aber: 
hochleistungsmaterial in händen von guides, die jeden tag grosse fische drillen müssen, ist absolut zweckmässig und sinnvoll, auch im meeresangeln ist es angebracht mit guten material zu fischen, aufgrund der beanspruchung
der normale freizeitangler im süsswasser bereich, braucht sowas nicht, wie schnüre von 60 euro und rollen von 300 euro,
meiner meinung nach,
petri heil,


----------



## crazyFish (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Tanckom schrieb:


> ich angele Mittlerweile nur noch mit dieser Schnur, in Frankreich bei Metz nekommt man die für 40-50 Euro, rate dir aber von ebay ab, denn wenn die Schon benutz wurde, ist das nicht gerade gut.
> 
> Gruss
> Lars



Schau dich mal bei ebay um, da gibt es nicht nur Privatverkäufer und gebrauchte Artikel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



perikles schrieb:


> servus,
> ich hab ne power pro 10lb und zum schleppen firelinecrystal, das reicht vollkommen zum werfen, schleppen,  und vertikal fischen aus, zum dropshooten nehme ich eine sehr gute monofile, spiderwire xxx mono, mit diesen "billig" schnüren  fange ich trotzdem ausreichend,
> ich finde dieses luxus angeln mit schnüren, rollen und ruten  ein bisserl komisch, ich wüsste gerne wie des die fische sehen, ob die sich wohl unterhalten, und eher bei einer fireblood mit einer stella bespult mit einer GTP / stren lieber beissen? wichtig sind für mich mein gespür am wasser und der instinkt wann und wo, was geht, sowas kann selbst das beste tackle nicht ersetzen,
> aber, ein ganz grosses aber:
> ...



Ich "brauche" nicht mal angeln gehen, weil es Fisch auch im Supermarkt gibt. 

Das ist aber kein Grund nicht dennoch das zu machen was einem Freude bereitet, und wenn man eben mit seinem Gerät Spaß hat und Fische landen kann ist das doch prima?

Lass doch jeden Fischen wie er will, wenn der Threadstarter die Schnur eben toll findet, warum soll er sie nicht fischen? Weil *Du *(ohne ihn oder seine Angelei/seine Anforderungen zu kennen) beurteilst das er das nicht braucht? Sehr anmaßend... #d


----------



## kohlie0611 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich "brauche" nicht mal angeln gehen, weil es Fisch auch im Supermarkt gibt.


|good:
So isses, die Wenigsten hier müßen wohl angeln um satt zu werden denke ich mal.Angeln ist ein Hobby und soll mir freude bereiten und so ziemlich die meisten Hobbys kosten nun mal Geld..Der eine gibts für sein Motorad aus, der Nächste für nen Urlaub oder ne Stadionkarte für die Bundesliga..jeder wie er mag und wie er kann halt...


----------



## Räuberspinner (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Die Definition von Hobby:

Mit maximalem zeitlichen und finanziellem Aufwand den kleinstmöglichen praktischen Nutzen erzielen.

Alles Andere ist was Anderes.:q


----------



## perikles (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

jeder so wie er will^^ ich finds halt einfach lustig, wie die materialschlacht geschlagen wird, um das hobby "angeln"
nachtrag 2: für 70 euro kaufe ich mir lieber eine crystal oder power pro und tausche sie öfters aus, so habe ich immer eine neue schnur,

ps: zum zitat:" fische im supermarkt kaufen", die meere sind eh schon leergefischt, und bevor ich einen meeresfisch esse, esse ich lieber selbst gefangene biofische, die nicht aus der massentierhaltung kommen, damit leiste ich einen beitrag als konsument die meere zu entlasten,


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eben, jeder wie er mag, dafür ist es ja ein HOBBY....
> 
> Wie wurde so schön gesagt




Genau!#6

Unser Hobby berührt uns emotional. Und Gefühle sind schlecht zu kontrollieren. 
Da kann es beim Anblick einer schlanken Schnur oder einer wohlgeformten Rolle oder einer besonders anmutigen Gerte oder eines fischig richendes Futtermittels schon Mal zu Fehlentscheidungen kommen. 
Oder es wird eine dauerhafte Verbindung.

Ob richtig oder falsch ist wie hellgrau zu dunkelgrau.


#h#h#h#h


----------



## Pleiteangler (16. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Es gibt übrigens auch gute Schnur aus deutschen Landen, z.B. die neue BR8 Mono Braid von Climax! Hab die letztens in der Hand gehabt, die macht nen sehr guten Eindruck, soll auch super abriebfest sein!
Oder die SpinLine Zander spezial, hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?

Bei der Fireline hab ich mehr Probleme mit Spliss als jede Frau mit ihren Haaren...


----------



## welsfaenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

@perikles

Du siehst aber nur den reinen Preis einer Schnur, nicht aber die Lebensdauer. ich fische dir STroft schon seit über 5 Jahren auf einer Rolle die regelmässig und das auch im Salzwasser genutzt wird. Verschleißerscheinungen? KEINE !
Noch ein Beispiel: Alle meine Rollen die jemals mit einer Stroft GTP bespult wurden haben noch genau diese Schnur drauf, alle anderen, egal ob FL, Spiderwire, Whiplash (ganz sc hlimm!) oder auch TufLine (wobei die Schnur wirklich gut ist!) wurden innerhalb recht krzer Zeit aufgrund Vedrschleißerscheinungen ausgetauscht.
Dann überlege mal wie oft ich in der Zeit z.Bsp. eine Fireline gewechselt hätte (oder eine Spiderwire!). Für die Stroft habe ich damals 18,50 € / 100m bezahlt, heute bezahlt man ca. 20-25 € / 100 m. Eine FL oder eine SPiderwire liegt aber auch bei ca. 12-13 €. Also ist eine Stroft unter dem Kostengesichtspunkt über einem gewissen Zeitraum günstiger als fast alle anderen "guten" Schnüre.


----------



## fantazia (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich "brauche" nicht mal angeln gehen, weil es Fisch auch im Supermarkt gibt.
> 
> Das ist aber kein Grund nicht dennoch das zu machen was einem Freude bereitet, und wenn man eben mit seinem Gerät Spaß hat und Fische landen kann ist das doch prima?
> 
> Lass doch jeden Fischen wie er will, wenn der Threadstarter die Schnur eben toll findet, warum soll er sie nicht fischen? Weil *Du *(ohne ihn oder seine Angelei/seine Anforderungen zu kennen) beurteilst das er das nicht braucht? Sehr anmaßend... #d


So sehe ich das auch.Ausserdem ist es wie mit jedem anderen Hobby.Man kann immer viel Geld ausgeben wenn man will und kann.Früher habe ich auch günstiges Tackle gefischt.Aber mit den Jahren steigt der Anspruch halt ist zumindest bei mir so.Und mit gutem Tackle fischt es sich meiner Meinung nach einfach viel besser und leichter.Es ist halt ein Hobby dafür gebe ich gerne Geld es wenn es mir mein Hobby noch schöner macht.Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung wer billig kauft kauft oft 2x.Gutes Tackle hält bei guter Behandlung auch Jahre und dann sieht der Kaufpreis wieder ganz anders aus.


Fische selber aber auch keine Stella Rolle oder Shimano Lesath, Fireblood Rute etc.
Rede so von Preisen bei Ruten:170-200€ und Rollen von 150-250€.

So Rollen wie Shimano Stradic oder Twin Power.
Oder Ruten wie der Speedmaster und sowas in dem Bereich.

Ist halt eine Preisklasse die noch bezahlbar ist aber wo das Tackle schon was taugt.In dem Preisrahmen bewege ich mich meist wenn ich mir eine neue Rute oder Rolle kaufe.


----------



## flori66 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Pleiteangler schrieb:


> Oder die SpinLine Zander spezial, hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?



Japp. 
Die beste Schnur die ich kenne.


----------



## welsfaenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

habe mir die Climax Zander neulich mal genauer angeschaut, gute Schnur (auf den ersten Blick) jedoch nicht richtig rund. Habe mich dann doch (mal wieder) für die Stroft entschieden. Von den subjektiven Eigenschaften kommt die Climax nicht an die STroft ran.


----------



## zandertex (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



flori66 schrieb:


> Japp.
> Die beste Schnur die ich kenne.




Da schließe ich mich an,laut Beschreibung-rund-war sie auch früher mal.Habe jetzt eine neue Spule gekauft in 0,12mm.Dann daheim verglichen, mit der gleichen  0,14er Climax.Die neue 12er war viel dicker als die 14er.Zurück zum Händler,der sie dann gegen eine 10er getauscht hat.Die war dann, gefühlt,so wie die 12er.Nur Rund ist sie nicht mehr,platt wie ein Blatt,schade.Aber immer noch die Hängerlöser-Hakengeradebiegerschnur schlechthin. 

Grüße


----------



## welsfaenger (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

genau das meinte ich, die Schnur war platt wie ein Blatt Papier. Ist aber bei vielen Schnüren in den dünnsten Durchmessern der Fall. Egal ob Climax Zander, TufLine PowerPro usw., alle sind sie in der Stärke ca. 0.15 einigermaßen rund, wenn´s angeblich dünner sein soll (0,10er oder 0,08) sind sie von der einen Seite extrem dünn (eben dieser Durchmesser) und von der anderen Seite extrem platt und entsprechen eher einer 0.20er. Die einzige die auch in richtig dünnen Durchmessern wirklich rund ist (auf jeden Fall von den Schnüren die ich kenne) ist die Stroft. Und wenn ich eine richtig dünne Schnur mir aussuche dann reichen mir auch ECHTE 3 kg. Tragkraft.


----------



## fishcatcher99 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Was haltet ihr von der Spider Wire Stealth (Code Red) ?
Also ich hatte vor mir die in 0.17 mm zum Pilken in der Ostsee drauf zu machen! |wavey:


----------



## marcel1182 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

hallo,
hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit den dyneema schnüren von shimano und könnte dazu etwas berichten?
zb shimano antares xt oder shimano beastmaster ax
gruss


----------



## Khaane (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



marcel1182 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit den dyneema schnüren von shimano und könnte dazu etwas berichten?
> zb shimano antares xt oder shimano beastmaster ax
> gruss



Ja, hatte die Antares XT - Das ist die schlechteste Schnur, die ich kenne.

Fasert sehr schnell aus und der Knaller ist, dass die Schnur so rauh ist, dass die Schnur nicht mehr schnell genug von der Spule kommt, so dass dir der Gummifisch abreisst. :q

Von der Knotenfestigkeit ganz zu schweigen, da musst du den Knoten gleich doppelt und dreifach binden, damit er sich beim Zubinden nicht durchrutscht. 

Fazit: Habe die gesamte Schnur weiter verschenkt - Mit sowas fischt wohl niemand freiwillig. :v


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Khaane schrieb:


> Fazit: Habe die gesamte Schnur weiter verschenkt - Mit sowas fischt wohl niemand freiwillig. :v



Dann hat sich der Beschenkte sicher gefreut! :m


----------



## Khaane (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann hat sich der Beschenkte sicher gefreut! :m



Ich hatte ihn ja gewarnt - Aber er wollte nicht hören.  (Jungangler aussem Forum)


----------



## marcel1182 (17. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

danke kaane 
hast mir reichlich ärger erspart ;-)


----------



## starzi (18. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Hallo,

also für mich ist die beste Schnur die Power Pro jatzt von Shimano.

Ich habe die Schnur seit 1 Jahr im einsatzt mit der Stärke von 20lbs. Kann ich nur sagen top#6


----------



## Shez (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde mir die Stroft schon gern mal ansehen . Kennt ihr shops die sie vertreiben ?

Eine Frage habe ich da noch. Komme nicht so ganz mit den neuen Bezeichnungen der Pro klar. Ich hatte letztes Jahr bereits eine 15lb bestein den Staaten bestellt und auch bekommen. 
Nun habe ich mir gerade hier in meinem "Vertrauensshop" die 8 KG Pro geholt und dabei auch die 9 KG Pro gesehen. 

Meine 15 lb ist wesentlich dicker als die 8KG. Ködergefühl bei der 8KG(0,13) wesentlich besser.

Fischt ihr eher dickere Schnüre ? Habe das Gefühl dass die 0,13 Pro dicke reicht.

Welchen durchmesser bei der Stroft würdet ihr zum Zanderfischen verwenden.

Gruß Shez


----------



## welsfaenger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Typ 3, 6 kg, reicht völlig aus. Tlw. fische ich sogar mit der Typ 1 (3 kg), wenn die Köder eher etwas kleiner ausfallen.
Die Typ 3 ist sicherlich der Allrounder, mit der Schnur geht eigentlich fast alles.
Habe mir die Tage auch die PowerPro in 0.13 (8kg) gekauft weil der Händler meine geliebte Stroft nur in Laubfrosch-Grün da hatte und das sieht auf der DAM A-Head, die dunkelrot abgesetzt ist, zum kot... aus. Also habe ich mich mal zur PowerPro durchgerungen, wird ja immer so angepriessen. Und was soll ich sagen .... Platt, Platt, Platt. Kein Vergleich zur Stroft. Da liegen Welten zwischen den Schnüren. Wenn der Durchmesser dicker wird mag sich das bessern, aber bei den ganz dünnen Durchmessern geht kaum ein Weg an Stroft vorbei.
Die Schnur wird jetzt aufgefischt und dann kommt wieder STroft drauf.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Die 13er Power Pro ist die US 8 lb Version, die ist platt. Hättest lieber die 10 lb nehmen sollen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Mal so eine Frage am Rande: Wie wichtig ist das eigentlich, dass die Schnur komplett rund ist und wie wirkt es sich konkret aus, wenn das nicht der Fall ist?


----------



## welsfaenger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

leider hatte er als Auswahl nur die 0.13 er PoewrPro, eine (ich glaube) 0.14er SpiderWire Code Red (macht in neuen Zustand einen guten Eindruck, aber man weiß ja wie die Schnur nach ein paar Eiunsätzen aussieht) und die Laubfrosch-Grüne Stroft Typ 3.
Next Time.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Komplett runde Geflechtschnüre gibt es eigentlich nicht, das sind höchstens 6- oder 7-Ecke, wenn ich mir die Vergrößerungen anschaue. Aber auch mit dem bloßen Auge sieht man was.
Sofern die Schnur im Querschnitt wenigstens einigermaßen quadratisch ist und die Kanten weich sind, kann man die nebeneinander ohne Störungen wickeln, geht ja sogar mit Fireline.
Wenn Du dagegen mal angenommen im Querschnitt ein Rechteck hast, dass doppelt so breit wie hoch ist, wird die Schnur je nach Lage mal so oder mal so hoch aufgewickelt, und bei enger Wicklung steht der Faden auch mal doppelt so hoch wie nebenan, oder liegt breit bis unter die Nachbarwicklung. Wenn ich noch extremer, Geschenk+Zierbänder aufwickel (sehr breit zu flach) geht das ja nur noch mit der immer gleichen Ausrichtung der breiten Fläche, sonst wird das fürchterlich.


----------



## welsfaenger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

tja, gute Frage. ABer leider bin ich kein Physiker. Aber es wird schon seinen Grund haben das man Wert auf eine runde Schnur legt. 
Anders gefragt, wie wichtig ist es das eine Rolle 10 gr. leichter ist oder der Lauf super-Smooth. 
So eine Frage kann man natürlich immer stellen, für mich ist es bei der Schnur wie mit den Reifen beim Auto. Der Reifen verbindet Auto und Strasse, und die Schnur verbindet mich mit dem Fisch. Daher wird da nicht gespart.
Davon mal abgesehen das die Wasserverdrängung bei einer platten Schnur höher ausffalen dürfte, es sei denn das sie sich automatisch richtig dreht und mit der schlanken Seite zur Strömung steht. Hmm, man weiß es nicht. Aber als wirklich dünn kann man so eine Schnur dann nciht mehr bezeichen.


----------



## welsfaenger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

stimmt was Angeldet sagt. Die Wicklung mit der STroft ist definitiv sauberer.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Ja, das ist mir schon klar. Gerade die FL ist ja ein schönes Beispiel. Ich fische ja nun verschiedene Schüre und die FL ist die beste Weitwurfschnur, daran läßt sich wohl kaum rütteln. Wo ist jetzt die Funktionalität eingeschränkt? TF-schnüre sind eigentlich ein Extrathema. Viele Probleme mit Schnüren entstehen durch den falschen Einsatz, ungenügende Rollen etc.

so what?


----------



## Walstipper (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Auf der BC ist eine runde Braid unerlässlich, da sich sonst die Schnur in die Lage einschneidet und kein vernünftiges casten mehr möglich ist.
Im Wasser wirkt eine "platte" Braid mit der breitesten Seite gegen das Wasser,  der Segeleffekt.
Desweiteren könnte ich mir vorstellen das stärkere Abrieberscheinungen bei Platten auftreten.
Unter den runden Multifilen sind mir nur GTP sowie Stren Super Braid bekannt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Aber es wird schon seinen Grund haben das man Wert auf eine runde Schnur legt.



Vielleicht hat das auch was mit Manipulation durch Werbung zu tun?



welsfaenger schrieb:


> stimmt was Angeldet sagt. Die Wicklung mit der STroft ist definitiv sauberer.



Das stimmt so nicht. Meine Rollen wickeln jede Schnur absolut sauber. Interessant wird es sowieso nur bei echt dünnen Schnüren. Übrigens von Whiphlash oder so einem Schmock will ich nicht reden.

Ein freund von mir hatte die Stroft auf einer Stella und hatte nur tüddel, weil die so weich war.


----------



## welsfaenger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

erstaunlich das du von Funktion redest. Bei den Rollen geht es doch auch nicht immer nur um Funktion. Wenn´s nur um die Funktion geht, ist eine Arc genausogut wie eine Stella. Schnur aufspulen tun beide und eine Bremse haben sie auch, also, so what.
Die Stroft hat eben keine Nachteile, ist in allen Durchmessern wirklich rund, auf jeden Fall so rund das man es mit den Händen und Augen als rund erkennt. Trägt mindestens das was auf der Verpackung steht und läßt sich auch hervorragend Werfen. Wurfweiten von 100 Meter und etwas mehr mit einem MeFo-Blinker sind drin. Wobei das liegt natürlich auch noch an vielen anderen Faktoren liegt. (Rute: Stucki Salmon Spin, ABU 804 und Stroft Typ 3).
Und die Stroft hat praktisch keine Verschleißerscheinungen.
Nochwas zu den platten Schnüren, hatte mir anfang des Jahres eine 0,08er TufLine bestellt, die war auch platt wie ein Stück Papier. Grundsätzlich konnte ich auch mit ihr fischen, nur irgendwie sieht es nciht schön aus wenn die Schnur gedreht (oder Drall oder, ach ich weiß nciht wie ich es genau beschriben soll) ist.


----------



## welsfaenger (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Das mit den Tüddeln passiert bei der Stroft leider recht schnell wenn man die Rolle ein wenig zu sehr befüllt. Man sollte eine Kante von ca. 1 mm lassen, dann hat man keine Probleme und das ganze mindert die Wurfweite meines Erachtens nicht.
Also ich kann mich, nachdem ich bei der ersten Stroft genau diesen Fehler machte, an keine Tüddel mehr erinnern. In Verbindung mit meinen ABU´s (80x und Sorön) hatte ich noch nie einen Tüddel. Vielleicht spulen die ABU´s ja besser als die Stella  (nix für ungut)


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Und die Stroft hat praktisch keine Verschleißerscheinungen.



Das ist für mich der interessantere Aspekt. Ich denke, das ich mir mal den Typ 3 zum Zandern ordern werden und die Schnur ein Jahr im HH-Hafen teste. Wenn sie das gut übersteht oder sogar zwei Jahre zu fischen wäre, dann hätte es sich gelohnt. Ob die Schnur Köder besser absinken läßt und die Bißerkennung verbessert werde ich berichten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> Das mit den Tüddeln passiert bei der Stroft leider recht schnell wenn man die Rolle ein wenig zu sehr befüllt. Man sollte eine Kante von ca. 1 mm lassen, dann hat man keine Probleme und das ganze mindert die Wurfweite meines Erachtens nicht.
> Also ich kann mich, nachdem ich bei der ersten Stroft genau diesen Fehler machte, an keine Tüddel mehr erinnern. In Verbindung mit meinen ABU´s (80x und Sorön) hatte ich noch nie einen Tüddel. Vielleicht spulen die ABU´s ja besser als die Stella  (nix für ungut)



Hehe, nein tun sie nicht. Ich kenne die Soröns.  Der 1mm mindert die Wurfweite natürlich, aber schauen wir mal.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Nun ja, die Stroft neigt auch nach meinem Eindruck verstärkt zu Tüdel. Weiterhin entwickelt sie enorm Schneidekräfte an sich selbst. Schlecht beim Enttüdeln. Trotzdem ist sie schön rund und auch sonst ne schöne Schnur, gerade in den dünnen Durchmessern.

Ob Plattheit dagegen nun ein Problem darstellt, sei dahingestellt. Meine ziemlich platte PowerPro ist auf jeden Fall für alle meine Zwecke gut geeignet. Aber es bleibt zumindest ein - und wie ich finde erheblicher-  optischer Makel, wie die sich so ringelt. Hübsch ist was anderes.

Die Fireline finde ich im Übrigen auch so schlecht nicht, obgleich sie sehr zum Aufrauhen neigt. Allerdings kann man dem ja entgegenwirken...


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Zum Zandern müßte eigentlich Typ 2 reichen, dann kann man das auch mal an der Kyste testen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich hab Typ 1,2 und 3 und keinerlei Tüddel...



Ich hab Typ 2, aber der Tüdel mag bei mir auch durch die Rolle mitbedingt sein, herausstehender Bremsknopf, an den sie sich gern mal schmiegt und so...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Das viele sich von der Werbung beeinflussen lassen ist unbestritten. Manche fühlen sich einfach gut wenn sie das teurere Gerät am Start haben. Aber mal ehrlich wenn ich hier manche Threads verfolge frage ich mich ob die es den nicht manchmal selber Merken dass sie Opfer der Werbung sind und hier noch einen auf besten Vertreter der jeweiligen Firma machen.


Aber von Zeit zu Zeit fallen wir alle immer wieder darauf rein.....


----------



## Chrizzi (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

? Die Stroft ist doch super. Ich selbst hab aber momentan nur die Power Pro als Geflecht. Super günstig für gute Leistung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Ich hab gerade noch eine neue Schnur ausprobiert, die ich sehr nett finde, allerdings nur ein ordentlich langer Einsatz von 2 mit je 150m gefüllten unterschiedlichen Rollen bisher (auf Ryobi Excia-MX 1000 und Applause 3000).
Schon mal besser als Spiderwire Stealth und Quattron PT Braid, das ist klar, dabei noch Vorteile, und nicht zu teuer. Farbe und Verhalten sehr gut nach einem Einsatz, da ist nicht gleich alles weg, Knoten scheinen sehr gut zu tragen, die Schnur ist glatt, aber auch weich. Das zarte Orange finde ich sehr gut, im Vergleich zu gelben oder weißen Schnüren, und die Wurfeigenschaften sind klasse: Sehr leise in den Ringen! 
Läuft auch gut über und zwischen den Fingern, nicht so faserig. An Tüdel hatte ich nur umwickeln der Rutenspitze, wenn man die Rute ablegt, weil die Schnur eben weich ist, genauso hängt sie natürlich leicht an rumstehenden Ästen fest. Ist aber nicht so lappig wie 12er Spiderwire oder Quattron, wird auch nicht so leicht mitgenommen.
Mal sehen wie sie sich weiter macht.

Der Name: Hemingway Dynasteel Colour orange (dünnste Version 10, 7kg), vom Preis her etwa 1/2 Stroft GTP, VK-Preis 39 EUR bei 300m.

Ich werde noch weiter testen und dann mal ein Statement zu zusammenfassen.


----------



## lehrling (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*



melmat01 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mir vor  2 Tagen die Abu Garcia Revo STX LH zu gelegt und natürlich getestet. Bin voll begeistert man kann damit auch Gummis werfen so um die 10 Gramm die Rolle ist ein Traum. *Habe sie mit 0,008 Powerline bespult ist für mich die beste Schnur auf dem Markt.* Die Schnur gibt es bei Gigafisch 150m 17 Euro



Hallo,

Glückwunsch zu deiner Revo!.....Die Powerline ist keine schlechte Schnur, aber teste mal weiter, es gibt Bessere. Die angegebene Tragkraft der 8er(8 kg) ist übrigens vom Vertreiber etwas optimistisch angegeben, teste mal, wirst dich wundern. Was nicht bedeutet das die Schnur nicht brauchbar ist, zBsp. zum Barsch und Forellenangeln.

Viel Erfolg mit deiner neuen Kombi!

Tight Lines!


----------



## Noob-Flyer (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Das Orange der Hemmingway sieht mir aber sehr blaß aus. Ist die Farbwiedergabe der Kamera da ungefähr stimmig oder täuscht das?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Farbe stimmt schon ganz gut, ist ein blaß-orange. 
Die Farbe hier erscheint mir nach der realen Schnurspule ein bischen zu grell aufgemacht.
http://www.factory-shop.de/bilder/ds.jpg

Was sich draußen am Wasser mit dem blassen orange sehr gut macht, fein zu sehen, aber nicht schreiend grell auffällig, man könnte fast von sandfarben-unauffällig sprechen.


----------



## C..pHunter (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Die wohl Beste Geflochtene auf dem Markt*

Moin moin...

Ich fische seit ca. drei Monaten die Climax BR8 in rot. Bin super zufrieden mit der Schnur. Die sogenannte Mono-Braid ist durch Ihre enge Flechtung super geschmeidig und ist im gegensatz zu vielen anderen Schnüren auch noch abriebfest. Hab Sie in der Elbe zum Zandern und zum Bootsangeln in der Ostsee im Einsatz. Auch die Knotenfestigkeit (Verbindung zum FC) ist gut. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind durch Ihre Oberfläche genial. Auch wenn Sie ein wenig teurer ist hat es sich gelohnt!

Gruß, Dennis


----------

